# 2 failed cycles any chance of natural pregnancy?



## dragonfly10 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi

I've just had a BFN for my second cycle of IVF we'd transferred 2 embryos 1 described as 'textbook'. My first resulted in a very early miscarriage, I lost the baby at 5 weeks 2 days. Today I just feel totally lost   I'd been praying so hard it would all go OK. 

I hope it's not over yet but I'm at a loss as to what to do and just thought I'd post. Options include another cycle of IVF, donor egg IVF, trying naturally with royal jelly and conceivex kit, or similar. What did you do in these circumstances? What are your thoughts about recent findings that over stimulation of the ovaries in older women causes weaker eggs which can lead to IVF failure, read it somewhere but can't find the link.

As far as I'm aware apart from age (40) I'm OK, my DH has low sperm count, but what he has is great. 

What do you think I should do next? Anyone in a similar situation?


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi, not really a similar situation but thought my journey might give some ideas. After many failed IVF I had PGD where they took a cell from my embrios to test if they were ok, 11 of 12 were no good so this ruled out using my own eggs and sent us down the DE route (1 DD after 2 attempts) my DH's morpholigy was poor so ICSI was used. So one route would be PGD to get ur embies checked.

After that at 36 (not too old but a shock after knowing I have naff eggs) I fell naturally...so never give up hope.

DH took wellmans vitamins to help his sperm.

Maybe get your eggs looked at but have fun during this time just incase, can do no harm.

Good luck

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Forgot to mention I also had m/c when 28. I wonder if tx affected my eggs...but don't think about it now as DE daughter is amazing.


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Dragonfly 10,

Snap I am in the same boat as you. We have been trying to conceive since Jan 2009, I have also had 2 failed cycles and I hit 41 at the end of this month. After our failed second cycle we decided to go down the Immunes route and went to see Dr Thum at Lister, I had the tests done (£££) in May and they came back as high NK cells  but they were not bad killers only wimps apparently!  . So we have decided to have an intralipid infusion (next week), which will hopefully cover me for 2 cycles while we try naturally. I will try anything..

If this is not successful we will probably go for another cycle with Lister in October. My previous cycles were with Hammersmith (May 10) Herts and Essex FC (Feb 11)

The sad thing is that years ago my hubby was a sperm donor at Bridge Clinic and has been told that he has helped create 11 children for other people, think it is about time he got back what he has given….
I hope that I have helped, and I know exactly how you feel just try and stay positive. 

Take care 
MJ1


----------



## dragonfly10 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, sorry for late reply but been on much needed break - now back to the infertility nightmare!! 

Kay - lucky you getting a BFP naturally - I haven't given up hope and stories like yours make it seems possible! My DH and I have been on wellman vitamins too  . We've also added royal jelly, bee propolis and I take evening primrose and Co-enzyme 10 - honestly feels like I rattle most of the time!! 

MJ1 - I had loads of tests done too but to be honest my specialist hasn't gone over the results with me yet! I see him sometime in late August so am going to quiz him as to what they all mean. I was given steroids last IVF cycle but I think that was just a precaution!! I guess by now you've had your intralipid infusion - I hope it went well and am sending you loads of good luck!! Let me know how it goes! 

CX


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Dragonfly 10,

Yes Intralipid all done, had it a week ago today, went fine and the nurse was lovely. So the waiting game begins again... I am sure that things will make better sense once your consultant has talked through your results..
Good luck and sending baby dust to you.. 
MJ1 xx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi

Have a look at some of my older posts please as I consolidated a whole lot of information about supplements and alternative fertility treatments - you may want to also look into trying DHEA. I think it helped me.

Good luck


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

I had 4 failed cycles then managed to get pg naturally (was 38 at the time)!  DD now 3 - was hoping to get lucky again but zilch so have started using Duo Fertility - money back guarantee if not pg in 12 months!


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Dragonfly - Our problem was that dh had terrible morphology but we were lucky enough to conceive ds on first go of ICSI.  However, 2nd attempt resulted in bfn and 3rd in a m/m.  No money for any more tx so pretty much gave up hope.  Started using the clearblue fertility monitor and, miracle of miracles, got pregnant naturally.  Am now 36 weeks pregnant and aged 40.  Don't give up hope.
M x


----------

